
Franz Reichelt, the Flying Tailor - thret
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Reichelt
======
thret
Youtube of the jump:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BepyTSzueno](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BepyTSzueno)

